# Mirror Coat Rack



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is a small piece I was commissioned to do for a client. Made of fir with Biscuits, and dado's was certainly a fun project. It has one coat of Olde Maple Polyshades and 2 coats Poly.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

nice looking piece Daryl. i may have to 'borrow' that design...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks aclose actually I found it in the Woodsmith Weekend Woodworking magazine. Of course the wife loves it so she wants one to :laughing:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

daryl - very nice - I also saw the one in the magazine and I have to say you did as good as job as what they showed.


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice,

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you charge for that nice piece?


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks all, I charged her 275.00. Don't know if it was to much or not enough since I am out of prasctice but she was very happy with the piece and the cost.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I would say since it's handmade wood peice and adding the mirror $275 seems fair.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

i would think the joinery methods alone would qualify $275 as a good fair price.I mean,it was obviously built to last and last it will.I don't want to fall short of saying it's "very nice" Daryl. This is well done with the right amount of detail in all the right places in my opinion.I might have to steal the idea and implement it into a floor/bench model.Anyway,this thread has stayed ontop so I figured I'd add my 2 cents worth.Thanks for sharing this project,I've enjoyed looking at it!


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Marko said:


> i would think the joinery methods alone would qualify $275 as a good fair price.I mean,it was obviously built to last and last it will.I don't want to fall short of saying it's "very nice" Daryl. This is well done with the right amount of detail in all the right places in my opinion.I might have to steal the idea and implement it into a floor/bench model.Anyway,this thread has stayed ontop so I figured I'd add my 2 cents worth.Thanks for sharing this project,I've enjoyed looking at it!


Thank you, thank you, thank you, Yah it should last a very long time I would think. Now I''m going to make a smaller version since we have some mirror left over for our foyer. I am also going to make a bench and I have a tall mirror so I am going to frame the mirror and attach it to the wall so it will look like one whole piece. I will post pics when I get it done.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

hope it's ok to bring up an old thread. Nice work. I was searching for coat rack plans and think this one is really nice. Do you have a link to the magazine article you got the plans from? Or know how I might get the plans? 

Thanks, scott


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice rack there Daryl.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> hope it's ok to bring up an old thread. Nice work. I was searching for coat rack plans and think this one is really nice. Do you have a link to the magazine article you got the plans from? Or know how I might get the plans?
> 
> Thanks, scott


I didn't even realize this was an old thread until you said so, because I just got the Weekend Woodworking issue this Christmas! It looks like it is a manual published by Woodsmith and not a specific issue. I think it was reprinted because the copyright is 2007 and it says "back by popular demand" on the cover.

Beautiful work on the coat rack, btw.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Streamwinner said:


> I didn't even realize this was an old thread until you said so, because I just got the Weekend Woodworking issue this Christmas! It looks like it is a manual published by Woodsmith and not a specific issue. I think it was reprinted because the copyright is 2007 and it says "back by popular demand" on the cover.
> 
> Beautiful work on the coat rack, btw.


 
Do you know where I can get a copy of this manual or the plans for this coat rack?


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I also just saw it but don't know where I put it :wallbash:
Thanks for the comments. 
I was just over at the clients I built this for and it is well used and still looks the same as when I built it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's some mighty fine work there. I like the style of it and the finish. Sometimes, the joinery is the fun part and other times the joinery is the nightmare of the project. Glad to hear that you had fun with yours.
Ken


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

ponch37300 said:


> Do you know where I can get a copy of this manual or the plans for this coat rack?


 Just found it http://www.woodsmithstore.com/w0801.html


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

daryl in nanoose said:


> Just found it http://www.woodsmithstore.com/w0801.html


Thank you very much!


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

No problem, gladd I could help. Note the picture on the front page of the mag that's on there website is the same as the issure put out in 07 so I assume it's the same Mag.


----------

